# Icone disque externe eXfat



## kaos (30 Avril 2012)

Hello , je me tourne vers vous afin de rétablir l'icone de base pour un disque externe formatéen eXfat.
J'ai voulu lui mettre un icône sympa et cela n'a pas marché , et mon disque dur se retrouve avec un icône identique à celui d'un pdf ou d'un fichier s'ouvrant avec aperçu mais avec marqué ICNS en tout petit.

ça donne un peu ça mais sans le PDF







_Je serai embêter de devoir formater le disque , sachant que j'ai dejà mis un paquet de données dessus._

Merci d'avance


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2012)

As tu essayé de la traiter avec Img2icns ? 

Sinon tu essais, en la passant une première fois tu récureras peut-être un pdf puis une seconde fois pour avoir un ions compatible Mac.

Essai avant de copie coller ton icône, en cliquant sur celle de ton DD et en faisant cmd+I, puis idem sur celle que tu veux mettre -> après cmd+C sur celle que tu veux mettre et cmd+V sur celle du disque du dur dans les fenêtres qui se sont ouvertes.


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2012)

Sélectionner le disque externe, puis cmd-I, puis sélectionner l'icone erronée (en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information) et cmd-X pour "couper" cette icone.
L'icone générique sera remise en place


----------



## kaos (30 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Sélectionner le disque externe, puis cmd-I, puis sélectionner l'icone erronée (en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information) et cmd-X pour "couper" cette icone.
> L'icone générique sera remise en place



@Remy
Oui j'ai tenté cmd X mais ça n'a pas marché , j'ai passé un coup d'onyx , et là / Nice , ça remarche .. j'en conclu qu'on ne peut pas changer licône sur un disque eXfat ? 

@Christophe
j'avais tenté pas mal de manip pour gruger / mais j'ai pas eu le reflexe de passer par un logiciel / j'avais des doutes sur la compatibilité du format du disque eXfat



En tout cas merci beaucoup à vous .


----------

